

Volansys extends its services with Amazon Echo - bryanripley

Automated homes are more or less a trend. And yes, it is meant to stay in the long run. Apparently, big tech labels like Apple, Google and Amazon are running a close marathon in the automation market. After falling in love with Apple’s Siri, the world is now being increasingly exposed to Amazon’s babe, Alexa.
======
bryanripley
[http://volansys.com/volansys-extends-its-services-to-next-
ge...](http://volansys.com/volansys-extends-its-services-to-next-gen-home-
automation-solutions-with-amazon-echo/)

